# MotorGuide trolling motor noise?



## drifterfisher (Oct 9, 2009)

How much "whine" should a 55# 12V MotorGuide make? Mine is brand new and at more than half throttle its almost obnoxiously loud.Any one else have one of these? Its WAY louder than my old 40# minkota...


----------



## Pimp-C-Cola (Mar 31, 2012)

Trash that puppy and get a MinnKota. My buddy has a MotorGuide and I told him his unit is crap. All seriousness, check and see if you have anything lodged under the prop. Once I had some fishing line lodged in mines and after removal it sounded great again. 

Pc-C


----------



## drifterfisher (Oct 9, 2009)

I'm not trashing a 750$ trolling motor.Its been making this noise since I took it out of the box brand new.


----------



## Sequoiha (Sep 28, 2007)

No it should not whine. i would remove the prop and make sure there is not something in there. I cant do warranty work on motor guide, but i would be glad to take a look at for you.


----------



## Pimp-C-Cola (Mar 31, 2012)

Just joking about trashing it, I like to give my buddy AP hell about swapping from a MinnKota to a MotorGuide. I will say, my buddy had issues with his right after buying it at BPS and he took it back for a replacement. His was leaking fluids...

Pc-C


----------



## Hook (Oct 2, 2007)

There is a repair shop at the molino cross roads. He has done tons of them.


----------



## drifterfisher (Oct 9, 2009)

Thanks for the info,will check out the place in Molino.


----------

